# Homepage Vorlage



## bernhard (20. Oktober 2001)

Hallo!
Hat irgend jemand von euch seine Seite geändert und könnte mir 
seine alte HP geben?
Oder hat jemend eine Vorlage übrig die er mir geben kann?

Danke und Gruss

Bernhard


----------



## Dunsti (21. Oktober 2001)

nimm doch einen HTML-Editor, der einen "Homepage-Assistent" hat 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Atti (21. Oktober 2001)

nimm google.de und gib dort "templates" ein


----------



## bernhard (21. Oktober 2001)

Hi

@Dunsti: Kannst du mir einen guten (wenn mölich gratis)
         HTML Editor mit Assistent nennen?

@Atti: Irgendwie finde ich nie das Passende...  Ich suche
       irgendwas dunkles aber meistens gibts nur helle.
       Weisst du wo es einige dunkle gibt?

Gruss
Bernhard


----------



## Dunsti (21. Oktober 2001)

hmm ... bin jetzt nicht sicher, aber war nicht mal "Frontpage Express" beim Internet Explorer dabei? (bei mir (IE 5.5) leider nicht)
Da sollte meines Wissens nach ein solcher Assistent drin sein.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cob17 (22. Oktober 2001)

wieso versuchst DU nicht selbst ein eigenes design zu erstellen. wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, schau mal auf http://www.id-group.de , dort werden kostenlos seiten für private zwecke erstellt.

ein design kann man übrigens auf http://www.hondrax.de.vu finden, welches von id-group (in nur einen tag) gemacht wurde.


----------



## Freeworm (10. November 2001)

also ich find http://www.hp-vorlagen.com sehr gut !!


----------



## gremmlin (10. November 2001)

auch nicht zu vergessen die homepagevorlagen auf jex-treme 

rüssel hoch, gremm


----------

